# Hola, I am Casandra



## Diabla (Jan 24, 2007)

hellllllo everyone, i read a few posts and realized very quickly that it is appreciated to introduce myself before delving in  i'm casandra, i'm 19..i live in charleston sc..i have a giant idolomantis diabolica tattoo on my back. i just got the sweetest l3 nymph Orchid Mantis. I really love all insects, but i'm defintely no pro...

 whats up!?


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 24, 2007)

wow, u'll have to put a pic up in this thread of ur tattoo. show it off!!!


----------



## Diabla (Jan 24, 2007)

of course


----------



## Ian (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh wow, awesome tattoo!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 25, 2007)

amazing! love it!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------

